# Buck stove 26000 damper



## BG farmhouse (Nov 5, 2016)

First time poster here, but I've been lurking around here for a few years. 

I'm sorting out an old buck stove the previous owner installed.  Just finished putting in new door glass, gaskets, firedogs, etc.  I used it sparingly last year, but wanted to address some of its issues before the weather starts turning really cold.

Can anyone send me a picture of what their damper looks like?  Mine appears to be warped, sagging greatly in the center.  Because of this I had a hell of a time removing the damper rod and am at a loss as to how to remove the damper flap to get at the stack securing nuts.

Thanks all
Dave


----------



## BG farmhouse (Nov 9, 2016)

Just wanted to give everyone an update, yes indeed the damper flap is warped.  So badly in fact it won't slide far enough left or right to remove it, so I've got a new one on order.  I was able to reach up there to get the t-bolts off and remove the stack (freestanding installation), so now I've got decent access with my sawzall to "assist" removal 

I'll try to grab some pictures of the whole thing once the new parts arrive.  I think the PO has overtired it a few times, partially from his comments about replacing blower components somewhat regularly, and how badly the dampers warped.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2016)

BG farmhouse said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update, yes indeed the damper flap is warped.  So badly in fact it won't slide far enough left or right to remove it, so I've got a new one on order.  I was able to reach up there to get the t-bolts off and remove the stack (freestanding installation), so now I've got decent access with my sawzall to "assist" removal
> 
> I'll try to grab some pictures of the whole thing once the new parts arrive.  I think the PO has overtired it a few times, partially from his comments about replacing blower components somewhat regularly, and how badly the dampers warped.


You can get any part from http://servicesales.com/


----------



## BG farmhouse (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi gzecc, thanks for the heads up.  I already ordered the parts from Buck Stove's site, but I'll keep them in mind for any future purchases.  

I cut the old damper out last night, and got the first coats of stove paint on the new parts.  The new damper is slightly different than the one I removed.  Rather than two rods welded to the plate, one side has two nuts welded to it and a piece of all thread so you can advance or retract it to make r/r easier. I'll grab pics tomorrow when the paint dries.  I also put the new stack gasket on and have the stack mounted with new t-nuts.  Hope to get it all installed and burning tomorrow!


----------



## BG farmhouse (Nov 17, 2016)

One of the nuts on the new damper is defective so it ended up stripping the threads of the rod.  Not happy.  I'll be buying a tap and a piece of allthread and attempting to fix this weekend.  

It took so much force to turn I ended up shearing the threaded rod.  Rod moves in the second nut with no issue, but the outside one is definitely screwed up.


----------

